# Fluval 2plus and 3plus parts compatable?



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys, 

just a quick question, i've googled and can't find an answer so forgive the simple question...

I've currently got a Fluval 2plus in my tank and its perfectly adequate, but i managed to rescue a "broken" Fluval 3plus that was going to the bin - haven't checked but all i can see wrong with it is a broken impeller but rather than spend money on new parts i was considering either just putting the larger media chamber onto the Fluval 2plus pump section (if it fits?) or just swapping out the impeller from that one into the larger one?

so does anyone know if either of these parts are interchangeable? 

hope someone knows the answer so i don't have to stress the fish whilst i dismantle everything just to check and then discover it won't fit!

I'd prefer to use my existing pump if possible since i know its history and that it is reliable.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

After much googling I think I've got it...

The info here has some important notes:










"Filter bracket" for fluval 2 and 3 are all the same product code: ie they are the same _width_. Suggests to me the body of the filter is simply elongated and would fit all size motor housings... (Fluval 4 is a different bracket: it's wider).

"Magnetic Impeller" sizes are _all_ different - so impellers cannot be switched between motor housings. 

More cookies now?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

The o.p is talking about the 2 plus and 3 plus which are different from the u's but i don't know if they fit or not unfortunately.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Why not just check, the next time you're doing a water change as the filter will be turned off anyway?


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> After much googling I think I've got it...
> 
> The info here has some important notes:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the wrong filter, which is the one that kept coming up in my searches too... however your posting the replacement parts list made me realise i could just compare the codes for a clue so i found the correct parts list and you are right the impeller isn't the same - might fit, but the blades are shorter so wouldn't work anyway. 

as for the filtration housing... still not sure so... it seems to have the same code... but different prices, so it may be the same size but different power/speed so the one from the 2 plus might not be strong enough for using a larger media section. so...



Trillian said:


> Why not just check, the next time you're doing a water change as the filter will be turned off anyway?


unless anyone else turns up between now and then who knows for sure... this will have to be the solution 

hope so cause the impellers are bloody expensive!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

If the larger housing from the fluval 3 fits onto the fluval 2 there will not be a problem with the power of the pump.All it is is more media that's all it will not affect the pump operation at all.

As already been said just try it it is simple enough.

If it definately is just the impeller and not a pump problem with the 3 it would be worth buying a new impeller in my opinion as they should last for years.Just test it all first to make sure that is the only problem.You may be able to buy a second hand fluval 3 off ebay for the price of a new impeller though,worth a look.Then you can have 2 filters in the tank,much better than just 1.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

littlefoot said:


> If the larger housing from the fluval 3 fits onto the fluval 2 there will not be a problem with the power of the pump.All it is is more media that's all it will not affect the pump operation at all.
> 
> As already been said just try it it is simple enough.
> 
> If it definately is just the impeller and not a pump problem with the 3 it would be worth buying a new impeller in my opinion as they should last for years.Just test it all first to make sure that is the only problem.You may be able to buy a second hand fluval 3 off ebay for the price of a new impeller though,worth a look.Then you can have 2 filters in the tank,much better than just 1.



glad to hear you think the 2 plus will be powerful enough, i figured if anything it might just run a little slower which wouldn't be that big a problem in the grand scheme of things really.

I suspect the price of impellers was why this one had been dumped in the first place as you quite rightly pointed out already that its often just as cheap to get a new filter anyway! 

i guess i'll have to just wait until i get into the tank next and just try it out, but either way i'll keep the other bits and probably get a replacement impeller at some point since its never a bad thing to have spare filters (says the man with a box full of the bloody things in the cupboard LOL)


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Well i'm pleased to report that it seems that the filter media chamber from the 3plus is a perfect fit on the 2plus pump! 

and the 2 sponges from the smaller one fit into one side of the cage of the larger one so i've effectively doubled the filter media i can use 

very happy as it is a perfect fit for the depth of the tank too so it's clearly meant to be 

will report any problems if they arrise but i don't forsee any as the flow rate still seems pretty good too even with the larger media volume


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad to hear it. :2thumb:


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Excellent,I don't think you will have a problem with the pump.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

i don't think so either but i'll update here if it does - purely in case anyone else finds themselves in the same situation and want to know the details!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea would be good to know for sure.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

well i've watched it closely over the last 24 hours and the clogging indicator seemed to think it was a bit clogged so opened it up and had a look but found nothing blocked up, but just to be on the safe side i gave the impeller an extra wipe and stuck it back together and it seems to be the same but mostly when its on a slower speed so i've opened it up to full speed and it seems fine. so i guess its probably just a slight glitch with the extra volume that confuses it at slower speed due to pressure differences or something.

will continue to keep an eye on it though, but for those of us with long term experience with fish keeping i doubt it would be a problem to have a slightly glitchy clogging indicator as we'd recognise the slightest change in noise from the filter anyway!


----------

